# angeln in der roer



## powermike1977 (1. Februar 2010)

moinsen,
kann mir jemand sagen ob/wo man in der roer (rur) auf nl seite angeln darf. habe das aktuellste heft (lijst) nochnicht und habe in der vergangenheit nie etwas dazu finden koennen. hat jemand evtl. schon erfahrungen?
lg,
mike


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

moin,
ich weiß garnicht, ob man an der Rur Nl überhaupt noch fischen darf. Ich befische die Rur von deutscher Seite. hab mal gehört, das man in nem bestimmten Verein sein muß um auf der Nlseite fischen zu dürfen. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

Hi,
hier kannst du es nachlesen .
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm
Einfach ein wenig runterscrollen,
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

Wenn du in der Roer angeln willst must du in Vlodrop (NL  ) in den Verein gehen.    http://rietvoorn.come2me.nl/

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

moinsen,
danke fuer die infos. unschlagbar die seite. ist kemand von euch in einem der vereine?
mike


----------



## micha1581 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

ich leider nicht. ich darf nur die Rur von deutscher Seite befischen. werd mir aber auf jeden Fall mal ne Tageskarte holen.


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in der roer*

moin,
werde entweder auch mal ne tageskarte- oder meine vergunning bei einem der genannten vereine holen. wie ist es denn, die rur von deutscher seite aus zu befischen (auf was etc)? muss nicht alles oeffentl. erzaehlt werden-kann auch per pn.
mike


----------

